# Keta Kaviar



## Dxlfxn (19. Juni 2003)

Wer kann einen Tip geben, wie man frischen Rogen (Keta und andere Lachse) zu Lachskaviar verarbeitet.
Hatte vor einiger Zeit mal auf Bornholm ganz leckeren Heilbutt mit
Kartoffelpürre überbacken und Keta Kaviar...
Da ich in diesem Herbst Heilbutt und Ketas beangle, würde mich 
das schon sehr interessieren.


----------



## chippog (19. Juni 2003)

einfrieren, einsalzen, kochen und braten kenne ich nur, welches allerdings entweder die schönen grossen eier kaputt oder zumindest unansehnlich machen würde, dir also leider nicht weiter hilft. die genannten methoden sind wohl auch ehr was für  laich von dorschartigen. am besten fängst du erst den heilbutt und danach den lachs und dann frisch essen... hoffentlich weiss hier jemand mehr, da das ja auch für sushi interessant sein dürfte. chippog


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juni 2003)

Danke für den Versuch Chippog,
aber das war es nicht. Ich habe da mal was gesehen, das sah aus, als würde der Rogen nur durch ein Sieb gegeben, etwas abgespült und dann gesalzen. Aber wie genau????


----------



## Mucki (4. November 2003)

Hallo Dolfin,
also Ketakaviar ist Lachskaviar aber das ist Dir sicherlich bekannt.

Weil Lachs bei uns etwas schwierig zu beschaffen ist versuche nachfolgendes Rezept mit Forellenkaviar (ist sowieso feiner)
Es funktioniert aber auch mit jedem anderen Kaviar auch (z.B. Saibling, Hecht !!!, Karpfen, Dorsch)

Besorge Dir jetzt (Laichzeit der Regenbogenforellen) frischen, gestreiften Forellenrogen bei einem Fischzüchter. (Ich zahle pro Kilo derzeit 10 Euro)
Der Kaviar darf unter keinen Umständen gewaschen oder sonstwie mit Wasser in Verbindung gebracht werden weil sonst die Eihaut verhärtet und Du Billardkuggeln erhälst.

In einer großen sauberen Schüssel wir der Rogen mit maximal 3% Salz verrührt, besser sind 2,5% Salz. (also 1000Gramm Rogen, 25 bis 30Gramm Salz)
Keine weiteren Gewürze!!

Der schön gleichmäßig durchgerührte Rogen ist sofort geniessbar, besser aber noch ein zwei Stunden warten, oder kann sofort in kleine saubere Gläser mit Twist-Off-Deckel abgefüllt werden. So abgefüllt kann er bis maximal 3 Monate gelagert werden (Kühlschrank)
Willst Du eine längere Haltbarkeit ( bis ein Jahr) mußt Du in pasteurisieren.
Dazu den Backofen auf 70 bis 75 Grad vorheizen. Anschließend die gefüllten Kaviargläser in den Ofen stellen und das Ganze mindesten 30min besser 45min drin lassen. Die Wärme muß bis in den Kernbereich des Glases vordringen.

Ich wünsche guten Appetitt

Mucki


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2003)

ACHTUNG bei allen Zubereitungen von Fisch/Fischprodukten die man roh verzehren will. 
Auch bei schwach gesalzenem Kaviar.
Lagertemperatur nicht über 2 Grad Celsius!
Rohe Fischzubereitungendürfen in Deutschland aus gutem Grund nur aus tiefgekühlter Ware zubereitet und vertrieben werden.
Hat natürlich nichts für den Privathaushalt zu sagen - Aber Fisch/Fischprodukte verderben sehr schnell.


----------



## Mucki (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas9904 _
> *
> Rohe Fischzubereitungendürfen in Deutschland aus gutem Grund nur aus tiefgekühlter Ware zubereitet und vertrieben werden.
> *



Danke für den Hinweis. Ist mehr oder minder bekannt.

Aber Kaviar einfrieren? 

Meines Wissens wird kein Kaviar eingefroren, schon gar nicht der Echte.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2003)

Natürlich wird kein Kaviar eingefroren, deswegen habe ich geschrieben Fisch/Fischzubereitungen.
Das Salzen ist ja auch eine Konservierungsmethode, die angegebene Menge von um die 3 % entspricht dem "Malossol"  (schwach gesalzenem) Kaviar, der dadurch natürlich entsprechend besser schmeckt aber auch wesentlich weniger lang haltbar ist als stärker gesalzener Kaviar.
Deswegen immer schnellstens verarbeiten, schnellstens kühlen und auch möglichst schnell verzehren, wenn man sich das antun will.
Genauso wichtig: Unter absolut hygienisch einwandfreiuen Bedingungen arbeiten (desinfizierte/sterilsierte Gerätschaften, desinfiziertes Werkzeug/Hände, Einweghandschuhe etc.), da durch die schwache Salzung bei der Verarbeitung in den Kaviar gelangte Keime nicht abgetötet weden und schwere Krankheiten hervorrufen können!
Als eher empfehlenswerte Alternative, um sich solcher gesundheitlicher Rísiken niocht auszusetzen, sehe ich alle Zubereitungen, bei denen der Kaviar/Rogen durch erhitzen gegart wird


----------



## Mucki (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas9904 _
> *Genauso wichtig: Unter absolut hygienisch einwandfreiuen Bedingungen arbeiten (desinfizierte/sterilsierte Gerätschaften, desinfiziertes Werkzeug/Hände, Einweghandschuhe etc.), da durch die schwache Salzung bei der Verarbeitung in den Kaviar gelangte Keime nicht abgetötet weden und schwere Krankheiten hervorrufen können!*



Das ist ja wohl selbstverständlich.




> _Original geschrieben von Thomas9904 _
> *
> Als eher empfehlenswerte Alternative, um sich solcher gesundheitlicher Rísiken niocht auszusetzen, sehe ich alle Zubereitungen, bei denen der Kaviar/Rogen durch erhitzen gegart wird  *



z.B. Tagliatelle / Spagetti in Lachssahnesoße mit Kaviar. 

Wobei nicht "eher empfehlenswert" sondern empfehlenswert. Frischer Kaviar ist nämlich nicht zu verachten. Insbesondere Saibling und Hechtkaviar. (Rohware beim Züchter beziehen!) 


Gruß
Mucki


----------



## gismowolf (4. November 2003)

@Mucki,Thomas9904 !
Ich streife meine Mutterforellen immer jedesmal frisch aus,wenn ich für Besuch,etc.Forellenkaviar zubereite.Und länger als 2 Tage hält er sowieso nicht weil immer ein mords griß drum ist !Ich habe 
aber das Glück,daß ich beim Teich eines meiner Fischerfreunde gleich in der Nähe zwei kleine Becken pachten konnte,in denen ich ca.300-400 Forellen und Saiblinge aller Altersstufen aufziehe
und daher jederzeit zur Verfügung habe.


----------



## setsuma (14. Dezember 2003)

Trotzdem ist mir noch nicht klar wie man den Rogen aus der Haut bekommt. Habe einmal frischen Lachsrogen gekauft, allerdings ist es mir nicht gelungen die Körner von der Haut zu lösen ohne sie zu zerdrücken. Am Schluß ist nur ein schleimiger Gatsch übergeblieben. Wer weiß wie's geht?


----------



## gismowolf (14. Dezember 2003)

Hallo setsuma !
Vorerst einmal herzlich willkommen am Board!
Die einzelnen Fischeier lösen sich erst aus dem Hautsack,in dem der Rogen heranwächst,wenn sie reif sind.Je nach Wassertemperatur kann sich diese Reifwerdungsphase bis zu
zwei Wochen hinziehen(ich spreche hier von Forellen in einer 
Teichanlage!).Man muß natürlich öfter mal versuchen,ob der Rogen schon reif ist.Das wird gemacht,indem man die Forelle zur Schonung auf ein Tuch legt und und mit der Hand von den Brustflossen aus sanften Druck ausübt und den Bauch entlang 
nach hinten fährt.Sind die Fischeier reif zur Befruchtung,dann flutschen sie ganz leicht aus dem Fischkörper und dieser Rogen 
wird dann in einem Gefäß aufgefangen,mit der weißen Samenflüssigkeit der Milchner mittels einer weichen Feder und ohne Zugabe von Wasser vermischt und dann zur Erbrütung in
sogenannte Zugergläser eingebracht,wo die Fischeier laufend von fließendem Wasser umspült werden.
Von diesen zur Befruchtung reifen Fischeiern(ohne Zugabe von Samenflüssigkeit) werden dann welche zur Herstellung von Forellenkaviar abgezweigt und dann in der von Mucki in oben hervorragend beschriebener Art und Weise veredelt!
Wenn Du jetzt einen Fisch(Lachs oder Forelle)mit Rogen kaufst,
ist dieser Rogen mit Sicherheit nicht ausgereift.Wenn Du also 
Kaviar selbst herstellen möchtest,mußt Du mit einem Züchter
in Verbindung treten,der Dir dann zum richtigen Zeitpunkt den reifen Rogen reserviert!Achtung : schnelle Verarbeitung ist bei guter Qualität Pflicht!
Den Rogen im Hautsack kannst Du auf verschiedene Arten zubereiten,nur nicht zu Kaviar.


----------



## Gelöschter User (14. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Setsuma,

So wie Du hab ich auch mal angefangen mit Kaviar zu experimentieren.

Angeregt von Filmberichten in welchen die Verarbeitung von "Echtem" Kaviar gezeigt wurde habe ich diverse Methoden probiert.
Aber wie Gismowolf schon andeutete hängt es entscheidend vom Reifegrad der Eier ab.
Sind sie noch nicht soweit, hängen sie noch in den beiden "Eierstöcken" und werden von der Placenta zusammengehalten.
Wenn Du sehr vorsichtig hantierst kannst Du sie mittels einem Löffel oder besser mit einem Gummischaber wie in Deine Frau beim Kuchenbacken verwendet , aus dieser Plcenta ausschaben.
Das wird Dir aber nur bei den Eiern gelingen die nahe der Kloakenöffnung liegen.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre einen gereinigten alten Badminton- oder Squash-Schläger zu benutzen. Auf ihnen kannst Du versuchen die Eier vorsichtig aus der Hülle zu reiben. Ähnlich wird es auch beim echten Kaviar gemacht.
Wichtig ist nur das die Bespannung des Schlägers oder auch eines anderweitigen Geflechts so groß ist das die Eier durchfallen können.

Trotzdem sind diese beiden Methoden nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

Das Beste ist die Methode wie sie Gismowolf beschrieben hat, was aber eine gewisse Erfahrung erfordert, sonst kannst Du die Tiere sehr leicht verletzen. Außerdem sollten sie zu diesem Zweck betäubt werden, allerdings nicht auf die finale Art und Weise.

Die zweitbeste methode ist die von mir weiter oben beschriebene, nämlich die Eier beim Züchter zu kaufen.

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren.

Übrigens frag mal nach bei Dorschi.


----------



## setsuma (14. Dezember 2003)

Hi Gismowolf und Mucki,
danke für eure Tips die Sache mit dem Badmintonschläger klingt gut - werde das einmal ausprobieren. Oder doch beim Züchter kaufen? Ist ja nur halb so spannend. 
Gruß Setsuma


----------

